# insurance on a R33 GTS-T??



## lou (Sep 27, 2005)

hi there.

i was looking at skylines a while back, prob the R33 GTR at the time but money dropped so put it on hold for a while.

i canafford a GTS-T now which i do like anyway but looking at insurance side before i look to buy.

im female
24 years old
5 or 6 years NCD (cant remember exactly lol)
3 points (SP30)
i none fault accident and claimed on other parties insurance.

will i be able to get decent insurance? what sort of figure will i be looking at to compare with?

thanks


----------



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

i would say it would be about £1000 maybe theres too much circumstance to factor in so its quite hard to get a estimate
e.g me

male
26
m24 ( very high postcode much worse then my previous se2 postcode)
8 years ncb
gtr33 with mods stage 1 tune with approx 400 bhp
cat 1
7500 miles pa
3 points
£719 full comp protected with keith micheals


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Best thing to do would be to shop for insurance & ask for quotes

Like Cong said, loads of factors may vary your quote
For me:
male
27
2 years ncb
r33 gts25t with basic mods (wheels, exhausts, filter)
cat 1
3~4,000 miles pa
12 points
~£800 with Ensleigh but got the policy through Sky Insurance (but I got a 2nd car insured with them)

As I said, shopping will give you a better idea


----------



## skyline.g.a.f. (Feb 25, 2007)

*insuring a gtst*

just had a quote on mine for next month. i currently pay £1900 with 0 no claims bonus 1 x sp60 and an accident last year wich was my fault and my car got wrote off and the other car got repaired. my new quote is £1200 fully comp with heritage. [ ask to speak to martin hamer ] this is on a classic policy so you are not insured to drive other cars and milage is limited to 5000. so for a lass like yourself i would expect between £650.00 - £1000 .


----------

